# Got the Nifty-Fifty,,,,,,,,,,,,



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

,,,,,from Amazon today. Now what kind of pics do I take with that lens??

dick


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

back in the day, the 50 was considered THE portrait lens before telephotos came into fashion. it's really a very general purpose lens.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

okay,can you do macro with it



dick


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Ask Arlon. I think you can get some sort of adaptor to put it on your camera backwards and use it for macro. Just take it out some morning, with no other lens, and start shooting. I love my 50mm and probably don't use it enough.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

it's great for low-light. (I'm assuming you got the 1.8 or 1.4) It's great for portraits with really shallow DOF


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Its a 1.8 II , right on ..........but I don't know what the II means unless its second generation after I????don't know what I means either unless its the first generation after the regular 50mm 1.8,,,,,,,,,,,all guesses of course.

dick


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Dick, the MK II is the second generation. I had one last year but eventually sold it. It should work real good for portraits. Set you aperature at2.5 - 3.5 and take a close up type shot of someone. Do this in vertical orientation. It should turn out pretty good with a soft out of focus background which should make your subject stand out.
Mike


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

I love my nifty fifty. I am using it in this months contest at f22!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

PLUS....The lower the light that you have available 
....AND/OR .....when you are not allowed to use a flash ...the MORE you will be glad that you have a nifty fifty with 1.8 ( or lower) aperture. 

I HAD to use it to get all of the shots of the dancing girls in floodlights at the Luau. No other lens that I owned was as "fast" (Big aperture--good for low light subjects)... Rich


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

On a crop sensor it's pretty close. You'll find yourslf standing with your back to the wall a lot when shooting indoors, but price for quality (of pictures, not build quality) is hard t beat. The MK I verson had a metal mount, and a focus scale. Other than that, they're virtually the same, thought the Mk I's do sell for a premium since it's rumored they're built better. 

As far as macro Goes, you're not going to get anything too much smaller than the palm of your hand. The Diopter Filter lenses (i've heard) work pretty well. It's just a little lens that screws onto the filter threads at the front of the lens. The 50mm takes a 52mm filter, and there are several different "powers" of diopter lenses available. Never used one myself, but i think others on this board have to god results.


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

the diopters work like they are supposed to but my experience with the Hoya's is that the photos are soft...remember when you put more glass infront of the lens you reduce the quality of the image


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm sure thats right but a limited budget oft times dictates the toys with some sacrifices. I did pick up a +10 lens to add on to the Nifty-Fifty to play with and see if I can get some closeups of something,,,,,,,,,,,

dick


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

As to the diopters, not all are created the same. The less expensive single lens models are not as sharp s the two lens acromatic diopters. The canon 500D and 250D are VERY good. Nikon calls the 3T-6T, all now discontinued. The diopters or an extension tube (my choice) can turn your fifty into a very functional macro lens. I prefer longer macro lenses so you don't have to use a ring flash. To me, the perfect macro is 150mm with a hand full of extensions to get closer if you need to..


----------

